# GeoCities to be closed today



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/10/geocities-closing.html



> Time is up for Yahoo Inc.'s scheduled closing of perhaps the most significant virtual museum in recent history. Years ago a central meeting place for a massive chunk of American Web surfers, GeoCities will lock its doors and take millions of pages offline.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

It's actually kind of sad to see. Most people don't know it, but Tech Support Guy was started on Geocities. See http://www.techguy.org/history.html

I'm almost sure that our address was originally http://www.geocities.com/siliconvalley/1339/

Ah, the good ol' days.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

As a Dell forum refugee, I really appreciate your site Mike, keep up the hard work, and don't screw it up like Dell did.


----------



## energized (Nov 4, 2009)

actually geocities had been closed for quite a few months already..that's what I know...


----------

